# need help please



## alejo12 (Jul 9, 2010)

hi there ,

Just want some advice on what is my best choice on the depth part since I currently don't work on any Civil Engineering Disciplines.

Can't decide what topic to study for the depth portion. I 'm driving myself crazy here !!

Will appreciate any advice, Thanks !


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jul 9, 2010)

What do you work at? How did you qualify for the exam if you dont work in Civil Engineering? This will help


----------



## alejo12 (Jul 10, 2010)

I graduated in 2006 from Civil Engineering, took the FE and passed it. Work on a Construction project for a year and currently work analyzing proposals for seccion 8 Homes. The year I worked on a Construction project was more of a administrative work rather than an Engineers.

Hope this help.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds like you might not qualify to sit for the PE. Depending on your state and education experience, you might need (4) yeas of qualified engineering experience prior to be approved to test..


----------



## alejo12 (Jul 10, 2010)

In Puerto Rico , you don't need 4 years of engineering experience to take the exam.

Still Clueless &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you in PR? Its likely that even if you can sit for the PE w/o 4 yrs experience, you still won't obtain a license if you pass. Upon obtaining the requisite amount of exp under PE's that can verify the exp (and w/ a passing score on PE), you could obtain it then. That said, you may want to wait until your career is more aligned with the requirements of PE licensure before sitting for the exam, regardless of the ability to sit for it sans experience. I mean if you were currently working in relevant field under other PE's, I'd say yeah, take it early if you can, why not? Finally, only you know where your strengths lie. I could say choose construction cuz you worked on some (2?) projects, but who the hell knows. :dunno:


----------



## alejo12 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## civil78 (Jul 12, 2010)

alejo12 said:


> In Puerto Rico , you don't need 4 years of engineering experience to take the exam.Still Clueless &gt;&gt;&gt;


I would recommend buying the 6 minute solution books and deciding which problems best reflected your strengths from your degree (electives that you took etc.). It may give you a better idea about which grouping would be easiest to study for...


----------

